# my new puppy is always sleeping!



## amyalina (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey there I just got a brand new 8 week old puppy. He does his normal thing he eats normally and goes to the bathroom when needed he also likes to run around but I swear hell run around for five mins then have a nap he naps a lot through the day then sleeps all night. Is it normal for puppies to sleep a lot?


----------



## CaitlinandLudo (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes! In fact, puppies are just like babies and new more sleep. Puppies require about 16 hours of sleep a day. It's normal for them to sleep for about 3 hours before they're ready to play and eat again for about an hour. A puppy will get sick if they don't receive enough sleep. I adopted a cockalier in December and he's starting to play more/sleep less. He'll be a year in December, but it's important to remember that they're just like a baby. They're going to want to sleep for extended periods of time before they're ready to eat/play/potty repeat. Hope this helps! Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## amyalina (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for the quick reply


----------



## CaitlinandLudo (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope that helps with your question! Ludo slept ALOT during his first few months with me. Now he likes to play and go outside for longer before coming in and falling asleep again! I do my best not to wake him up-since he really needs the sleep. He's asleep right now actually!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

and they sleep where they drop.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Our dog would go from 0 to 10 back to 0 again when he was a puppy. He was either ON or OFF! There wasn't really any casual, hanging around time. Monster puppy, or unconscious puppy! Only choices!


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Our dog would go from 0 to 10 back to 0 again when he was a puppy. He was either ON or OFF! There wasn't really any casual, hanging around time. Monster puppy, or unconscious puppy! Only choices!


Yes, Exactly!!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Our dog would go from 0 to 10 back to 0 again when he was a puppy. He was either ON or OFF! There wasn't really any casual, hanging around time. Monster puppy, or unconscious puppy! Only choices!


Our cairn terrier was like that his entire life so it may not change.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

mcdavis said:


> Our cairn terrier was like that his entire life so it may not change.


He's 1.5 yrs now and not like that anymore! He has a lot more variation in his conscious activities. He likes to sit and look out the windows now, and he'll find toys to play with on his own, work on a chewie, sit next to you and want pets, sit on the back deck and stick his head through the slats and watch the neighbors (I've apologized to the neighbors for this, as I think it's kind of creepy). He still has some bonkers time sometimes, and his zonked out time, but there's more grey area!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

amyalina said:


> Hey there I just got a brand new 8 week old puppy. He does his normal thing he eats normally and goes to the bathroom when needed he also likes to run around but I swear hell run around for five mins then have a nap he naps a lot through the day then sleeps all night. Is it normal for puppies to sleep a lot?


I hope you adore your new puppy! Aside from all the spot on advice you have gotten don't be alarmed if your new puppy starts sleeping on his back with privates and legs up in the air. That means he feels very safe and secure with the environment! I got my second dog on the July 4 th weekend because it allowed me five days home with her three years ago. It was the best! Enjoy!!!! And for goodness sake - share a pic of this cute new puppy you have!


----------

